# It's me again



## mommyjewel (Aug 14, 2010)

Hi everyone! It has been a while for me posting here. Since I had my thyroid removed in December my life has been a whirlwind. I recently had attack of the fatigue but I am feeling better.

I had my lab work done recently and the endo stated that my levels are in the "normal" range. I am on 100mcg of Synthroid now. I am feeling better. I do get fatigued at the end of the day but I hope that improves now that my graves symptoms are gone.

I do have a question: I go to my eye doctor soon and the last time I went he recommended surgery but left the decision up to me. I declined because it was just to close to my thyroid removal and having 3 small children surgery is not an easy thing to do.

If he does recommend surgery this time I believe that I will take him up on his offer. I don't see any real improvement on my eyes. My eyes feel dry all the time and I have even scratched my eyes a few times on my pillow at night because they are open just enough to touch against the pillow.

I was wondering what the recovery time would be for the surgery to correct my eyes, and what it was like after the surgery (What did you have to do differently?). I believe that the plan would be to remove a portion of the bone around my eye so that the eye sits back in the socket more. This was explained to me by the surgeon who removed my thyroid so I would have to confirm this with the eye doctor.

The eye doctor stated that I would have to stay in the hospital over night for observation.


----------

